# MTB: Vietnam, 11/01/09



## MR. evil (Oct 31, 2009)

a little teaser just for 2knees. 

Heading to Vietnam in central MA in the morning with a couple crazy bastards. Trying to get Austin to also join us. Stay tuned for a TR and what should be some rad pics.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 31, 2009)

Just heard from Austin, he is on board. 

I am starting to wonder if it's a bad idea to introduce Austin to the trials guys


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 1, 2009)

Vietnam was awsome. We only rode a very small portion, but it was alot of fun! I didn't hit as much as I was hoping to do, but I did several jumps, a few small drops and even rode a 50 foot long skinny that was about 3 feet off the ground. I should probably mention that on my second try on said skinny I made I half way and fell off I spectacular fashion. Pretty sure I will be very sore in the morning from that one. I managed a couple of other good crashes as well. Austin and the trials guys were going big all morning and I will have some pics up later.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 1, 2009)

Pics first, reports second.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 1, 2009)

These are the pictures I took. Eric (in the Hawaiian shirt) took many more and some vid. I will post those when they are ready.











































Austin on the drop.....I wussed out on this one





Austin on a sketchy log ride. On my second attempt I fell off pretty much were he is in this picture…..I was assured it was really funny and ya, it hurt a little. The first half of this thing was over 50 feet long, then a corner and another 30 to 40 feet. Austin and I only made it to the corner. Jamie and Eric eventually cleared the entire thing


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice pics! Looks like a sweet ride. Regardless keep the multimedia coming....:beer:


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is a picture that was emailed to me this morning. This is Jamie going big off of a good sized gap jump to a nice DH landing. Immediately after the landing there is a really cool step-up jump that was a blast.  Jamie, Eric and Austin were hitting the big boy jump, the rock pile in the middle of the screen. I was hitting the kiddy jump, the sloped rock ledge in the middle left foreground in front of the tree. The line to the kiddy jump was kind of tricky, you had to ride up and over the large rock behind it and then hit the jump. Took me a while to get the nerve to hit it, but it was allot of fun once I did.

BTW, this guy is 50 years old







Another thing I wanted to mention about this place was the rock work, simply amazing! Allot of the more confusing areas if single track are lined on both side with mini rock walls, pretty much making braids impossible. These walls were done VERY well, alot of time was put into them. Not sure how many of you know the storey behind Vietnam, but the land is actually owned by NEMBA. They maintained the trails on this land for years, but when it was being threatened to be sold and developed they somehow raised the money to buy the property. It’s a pretty good sized chunk of land!


----------



## powhunter (Nov 2, 2009)

Rad pics! and  Report!!!!!!!!

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Nov 2, 2009)

awesome report tim.  psyched you got a chance to ride there....


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2009)

Cool pics and TR!


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 2, 2009)

Me fixing a broken chain. I guess I don’t know my own strength





Riding the big skinny…….that was taken on 2nd or 3rd attempt after I feel off the thing. I made it all the way to where this thing takes a turn and I then jumped off. It was pretty scary riding this thing after I just feel off it at the high point. My landing was not pretty I am feeling the effects of it today.





Me hitting the baby booter


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 2, 2009)

2knees said:


> awesome report tim.  psyched you got a chance to ride there....



You would have loved this place. Next season we will get out there. Jamie and Eric love this place and will be our guides anytime. There was a ton of other stuff that we didn't even bother to take pics on. There were two really fun DH sections of trail with a bunch of hits one after another that you would have loved.


----------



## eatskisleep (Nov 4, 2009)

Austin, what did you think of the place?


----------

